# Really Pale Foundation



## Papa_Keilbasa (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm very pale. I mean reallyreallyreally pale. I like my skin the colour it is [alot of people tell me to just get a tan and I'll be fine :/], but it's impossable to find foundation as light as my skin tone! So, I was wondering if anyone knew of some brands that sold really pale foundation?
MAC's lightest foundation is too dark for me... also, Bare Neutrals' [I think thats what it's called] lightest colour is too dark for me.
I've been looking at swatches from Laura Mercier's foundations, but I don't know if the swatches on the site are accurate at all.

Help?


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 8, 2008)

Check this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f167/porcelain-b...dations-62089/


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Oct 8, 2008)

^______^ Thank you!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 8, 2008)

I had the same problem and had to go with Nars in Mont Blanc.  I know Clarins makes some foundations that are super light, and so does Bobbi Brown.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Oct 8, 2008)

Meow Cosmetics!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 8, 2008)

Shiseido or any Asian inspired make-up brand such as Anna Sui or Shu Umera, i.e. These beauty brands possess an array of shades that cater to lighter shaded gals because light skin is a big part of their culture.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 8, 2008)

Sephora: Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation: Liquid Foundation

It maybe the formula, but I found alabaster very fair.  I always wear the lightest shade in all lines.  Many lines do not carry one light enough for me and this shade was actually too light for me.  It's one of those things you must test on your skin to see.


----------



## user79 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Check this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f167/porcelain-b...dations-62089/_

 
Please add on to the existing thread to keep the discussion focused in one thread. Thanks


----------

